# αυτοφωράκιας = fall guy, frontman



## Nota (Nov 20, 2011)

"Είναι ο υπάλληλος ο οποίος μεταφέρεται στο Αυτόφωρο αντί του ιδιοκτήτη σε περιπτώσεις καταγγελιών". Καμία ιδέα για μετάφραση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω καν καλή μετάφραση για το _αυτόφωρο_, αλλά ξέρω ότι το άτομο που βάζουν μπροστά διάφορες οργανώσεις σαν βιτρίνα (το ξέρουμε και από τον Μακαρθισμό και την ταινία _The Front_) λέγεται *the front*.
Π.χ. A front is a person with no criminal record who pretends to be in charge of a business that is actually owned by criminals. 
front: a person or organization serving as a cover for subversive or illegal activities: _the CIA identified the company as a front for a terrorist group_

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλη λέξη που να μεταφέρει ένα τόσο μεγάλο κομμάτι της ελληνικής σημασίας. Θα πρέπει να το συμπληρώσεις με επεξήγηση, π.χ.
_He worked as a front at the night club, there to take the rap whenever the police raided the joint._


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ξέρω ότι το άτομο που βάζουν μπροστά διάφορες οργανώσεις σαν βιτρίνα (το ξέρουμε και από τον Μακαρθισμό και την ταινία _The Front_) λέγεται *the front*.


Το ξέρουμε και από τη Λεξιλογία: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?695-front-man-%CE%BC%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BD%CF%8C%CF%82. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Nov 20, 2011)

Τσέκαρε το stand-in owner, όπως π.χ. εδώ.

Το αυτόφωρο πάλι τo'χω δει ως flagrant arrest, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό. Ο Χιωτάκης έχει το επ'αυτοφώρω ως in flagrant act, ενώ το λεξικό των Τραγάκη-Καρατζά-Ζόμπολα δίνει το on the act για το αυτόφωρος, και in the act για το επ'αυτοφώρω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

Ωραίο είναι το _stand-in owner_, αλλά το _in flagrante delicto_ δεν δίνει μεταφραστικές ιδέες για τη _διαδικασία_ του αυτοφώρου. Ας τα πάμε αυτά σε άλλο νήμα, τα χρειαζόμαστε. Μήπως μας εξυπηρετεί εδώ ο _αγορανομικός υπεύθυνος_; (Αν θυμηθώ πώς τον έχω μεταφράσει αυτόν, θα ήταν καλά.)


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] (το ξέρουμε και από τον Μακαρθισμό και την ταινία _The Front_) λέγεται *the front*.
> [...]



Και την ταινία τού Μάρτιν Ριτ αναφέραμε πάλι στη Λεξιλογία, εδώ (και μπορείτε να τη δείτε εδώ). :)

Για τον αγορανομικό υπεύθυνο, τον «υπεύθυνο έναντι του νόμου» ή «υπεύθυνο σύμφωνα με τον νόμο» («υπεύθυνος για τον νόμο» το έχω δει συχνά αλλά δεν μου αρέσει· αυτός τον έγραψε ή αυτός τον ψήφισε; ), μήπως κάνει το legally accountable; 

Πάντα με το σχετικό ντισκλέιμερ περί ευθύνης μου στα νομικά, παύσατε τη δίωξη, εντάξει;


Για τον αυτοφωράκια δεν μου πάει νομικός όρος· προτιμώ το front ή το stand-in που δεν έχoυν υψηλές περγαμηνές. Κάτι του λείπει όμως για να αντιστοιχιστεί στο ζητούμενο, μια επεξήγηση όπως αυτή που βάζει ο Νικέλ στο #2 ή μια συμπλήρωση με κάτι που να δηλώνει τον ταλαίπωρο που του λαχαίνει ο κλήρος να τον τραβολογάνε στο Αυτόφωρο στη θέση του ιδιοκτήτη.
Το stand-in owner είναι καλό, αλλά δεν περιγράφει τα ντράβαλα. Μήπως ζητάω πολλά όμως;


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 20, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Τσέκαρε το stand-in owner, όπως π.χ. εδώ.



Ήθελα να προτείνω το _fall guy_ (as in "take the fall"), και βλέπω ότι υπάρχει στην παραπομπή του Cadmian, στην ίδια πρόταση με το _stand-in owner_.


----------



## cougr (Nov 20, 2011)

Nota said:


> "Είναι ο υπάλληλος ο οποίος μεταφέρεται στο Αυτόφωρο αντί του ιδιοκτήτη σε περιπτώσεις καταγγελιών". Καμία ιδέα για μετάφραση;



Δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει το _*fall guy*_ αλλά είναι το πλησιέστερο αντίστοιχο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ αυτή τη στιγμή.

Fall guy: A fall guy takes the rap for something wrong or illegal. He accepts responsibility and punishment for what someone else did. The fall guy may have been involved in the situation, but was not the person who should be blamed.

Edit: cross posted with dharvatis.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

Guys, you fell in with each other. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 20, 2011)

Huh, I'm not falling for that!


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

...
Aπό την ωραία ιδέα σας, να το πιπερώσουμε λίγο με τον fall-to guy, κατά τον go-to guy, ή δεν χρειάζεται;





dharvatis said:


> Huh, I'm not falling for that!



Why not? You both fell in line at almost the same time. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 20, 2011)

daeman said:


> ...
> Aπό την ωραία ιδέα σας, να το πιπερώσουμε λίγο με τον fall-to guy, κατά τον go-to guy, ή δεν χρειάζεται;



Απ' ό,τι είδα, το "fall-to guy" χρησιμοποιείται σαν συνώνυμο του "go-to guy" και δεν έχει την εσάνς παρανομίας που έχει ο αυτοφωράκιας 




daeman said:


> Why not? You both fell in line at almost the same time. :)



Yes, but that falls short of falling for it, doesn't it?


----------



## Nota (Nov 20, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το fall guy ταιριάζει καλύτερα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μιας και αναφέρεται στον νυν πρωθυπουργό. Ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

Ωχ ωχ ωχ, ο προηγούμενος fell on his sword, αυτός fall guy (though we're still in the fall, aren't we?), δεν τα βλέπω καθόλου καλά τα πράγματα. :s


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL. Από σχόλιο στο Scratching Post:

Elections Are Overrated, Part II
It just hit me what the Italians are doing by circumventing elections and picking Mario Monti to be their new prime minister. They're naming *a fall guy* unassociated with any of the major parties. If the public goes bananas about necessary austerity measures, they can all blame him and claim they had nothing to do with it. It's brilliant!

Update: Ditto for Greece and their new PM, Lucas Papademos.
With his experience as a former ECB vice president and above the fray of Athenian politics, Papademos’s arrival has been hailed both by Greeks and by EU leaders who had lambasted the country’s failure to enforce tax payments, sell state firms, raise taxes and slash public jobs, wages and pensions.

"Above the fray of Athenian politics" means "he's not one of our boys, blame someone else for all this nasty austerity stuff."


----------



## Cadmian (Nov 20, 2011)

Κι όμως, στην περίπτωση τόσο του πρώην όσο και του νυν ίσως ταιριάζει το stand-in PM...


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2020)

Πρέπει να γράψω κάτι για τον *αυτοφωράκια*, το *fall guy*, σκέφτηκα επηρεασμένος από την επικαιρότητα. Είναι δυσάρεστο που δεν θυμόμουν ότι το είχαμε ήδη καλύψει το θέμα. Είναι ευχάριστο που σκέφτηκα αμέσως το fall guy, που σημαίνει ότι κάποιο αποτύπωμα είχε αφήσει το νήμα μέσα μου.

Είναι πάντως ευκαιρία να καταθέσω μερικές σχετικές λεξικογραφικές εγγραφές που κυκλοφορούν πια στο διαδίκτυο.

Στο λεξικό του Κάτου:
*αυτοφωράκιας*, ο, ουσ. [«αυτόφωρο + κατάλ. -άκιας], υπάλληλος υπεύθυνος ενός καταστήματος, ιδίως νυχτερινού ή εστιατορίου, που είναι επιφορτισμένος να αντιπροσωπεύει τον ιδιοκτήτη στο δικαστήριο που εκδικάζει αυτόφωρα πλημμελήματα ή πταίσματα σε περίπτωση που στο κατάστημα παρατηρήθηκε κάποια αξιόποινη πράξη: «κάθε τόσο τον τραβούν στο αυτόφωρο, γιατί είναι αυτοφωράκιας στο τάδε μπαρ». O υπάλληλος αυτός έχει καλύτερο μισθό από τους άλλους υπαλλήλους και κάθε φορά που καταδικάζεται, τη χρηματική ποινή την πληρώνει το αφεντικό του.
http://georgakas.lit.auth.gr/dictio.../g-katou?chronoform=search_katos&event=submit

Στο Wiktionary:
(νεολογισμός) άτομο που παρουσιάζεται ως υπεύθυνος νυχτερινού κέντρου ώστε να κλειστεί προσωρινά στο αυτόφωρο, αντί του πραγματικού υπευθύνου, σε περιπτώσεις αυτόφωρης δίωξης λόγω παραβίασης του ωραρίου λειτουργίας.
https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/αυτοφωράκιας

Στο slang.gr
Το άτομο που έχει προσληφθεί από νυχτερινό κέντρο για να θεωρείται ως (περιστασιακά) υπεύθυνο. Σε περίπτωση ελέγχου από την αστυνομία, πάει στο αυτόφωρο.
ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ
- Και αν έρθει η αστυνομία τι γίνεται;
- Κάθε μαγαζί έχει και τον αυτοφωράκια του... Μην ανησυχείς...
https://www.slang.gr/lemma/2652-autoforakias

Στην επικαιρότητα βρέθηκε ο όρος με νέα σημασία και ανορθογραφία:







https://www.tanea.gr/2020/07/12/gre...eis-tha-ftiaksei-neous-aytoforakides-poreion/

Όπως ισχυρίζεται ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών, «με το άρθρο που λέει ότι πρέπει να ενημερώσεις από πριν και αν δεν έχεις ειδοποιήσει αυτό θα είναι λόγος να διαλύεται η συγκέντρωση, καθώς και το ότι πρέπει να οριστεί κάποιος υπεύθυνος που θα έχει αντικειμενική ευθύνη, ουσιαστικά αποστεώνεται το δικαίωμα στη διαδήλωση. Σε συνδυασμό δεν μπορεί να γίνει ουσιαστικά καμία πορεία. Θα φτιάξουμε καινούργιους αυτοφωράκηδες πορειών».

Την ορθογραφία τη διόρθωσα, να μη διαδίδεται.


----------

